# Night vision recommendations



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

One hole in my plan is a night vision scope. I have a cheap monocular for general use but it certainly isn’t capable of mounting on a rifle. So I’m looking for advice on a scope to mount on a long gun. Price is a big issue. I don’t want a piece of junk that fails at the first bump, but $ is a little tight right now so anyone have any advice on a decent quality, budget priced night vision optic? I don’t need any bells or frills, just a plain vanilla scope. This would be for use at close ranges, certainly not much beyond 100 meters so low magnification is prefered. Used would even be fine but I don’t know where to look for used night vision. Any advice?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Keep an eye on Camera land a sight sponsor .


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I got into the same discussion with myself a couple of years ago.

After watching this video . . . I made up my mind to get a thermal scope instead of a night vision device . . . watch this: 




That video . . . PLUS . . . the fact that ALL of the lesser expensive require an outside IR light source. That makes you fully visible to any other IR night vision user . . . which in a SHTF situation . . . could have serious consequences. Thermal leaves no signature that anyone can see out there . . . other than the thermal signature that we all exhibit.

One down side to thermal . . . you cannot use it to see thru a window. Night vision will let you do that on a very limited basis.

Going with thermal . . . I wound up with a Pulsar XQ50 . . . and am very satisfied with it . . .

A. It uses batteries . . . not a re-chargeable power source

B. It has an output that I can send to like a small television which helps me not have to have my eye glued to the eyepiece

The picture below is a small piece of pine 2 inches x 4 inches . . . heated with a propane torch . . . then shot at with my thermal on an AR at 200 yds . . . sitting on a sled . . . in January.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thermal looks great, but those prices are completely out of the question right now. And the night vision scopes I looked at all come with lots of extras. I have no need of electronic storage and plugging into my phone screen. Doesn’t anyone make a quality plain-Jane nite scope?


----------



## Btp2332 (Sep 23, 2020)

Following. I am interested as well.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Thermal looks great, but those prices are completely out of the question right now. And the night vision scopes I looked at all come with lots of extras. I have no need of electronic storage and plugging into my phone screen. Doesn't anyone make a quality plain-Jane nite scope?


 Camera land offers a few. Your are not going to get anything that really works for a couple hundred. 3 affordable ones listed in the second link also. I have more scopes from Camera land than i care to list. By knowing what I was buying and why talking with them I never never over paid and had great service.

https://cameralandny.com/shop/sight...62e4-0138-92dc-00163ecd2826?variation=2212144

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/camera-land/123079-tangent-pulsar-sightmark-deliveries.html


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

My budget is between $1000 and $1400 max.

Your camera land link shows a few that may work. I think I will call them and ask their advice. Thanks


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> My budget is between $1000 and $1400 max.
> 
> Your camera land link shows a few that may work. I think I will call them and ask their advice. Thanks


 I do not see how you could go wrong talking with them. Let them know you are a member here. My experience with them has been great. And has been on going for some time.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I do not see how you could go wrong talking with them. Let them know you are a member here. My experience with them has been great. And has been on going for some time.


A lot depends on your rifle. At least some (M14/ MiA/M!} will xryc!!! them up just like putting a rifle scope, a leoupold/redfield scope, on a springer air rifle. Be sure of that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> A lot depends on your rifle. At least some (M14/ MiA/M!} will xryc!!! them up just like putting a rifle scope, a leoupold/redfield scope, on a springer air rifle. Be sure of that.


 I did not understand that at all. Please translate.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

He saying that heavy recoil may damage the optic. Air rifles are known to damage scopes designed for regular rifles due to their sharp recoil. Gotta make sure the nite vision scope is rated for your gun. I will be mounting on an AR so I don’t think recoil will be an issue.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> He saying that heavy recoil may damage the optic. Air rifles are known to damage scopes designed for regular rifles due to their sharp recoil. Gotta make sure the nite vision scope is rated for your gun. I will be mounting on an AR so I don't think recoil will be an issue.


 yea I have heard that. One good one was only a leoupold could survive a 50. . Well I never trashed a scope on my 50. In most cases you will not be trying to shoot much more than 200 yards at night. You won't likely be mounting it on a 300 win mag or a 50.
I will put any scope I own on an air rifle and it will last longer than the owner will ever live.
No recoil will not be an issue on an AR. Now if you buy a $100 one taking it out of the box might damage it.

"Your Sightmark product is warranted free of defects in materials and workmanship with the Sightmark Limited Lifetime Warranty. For night vision products, the image intensifier tube and the digital imaging sensor that enables night vision capability is warranted to be free from defects for a period of 3 years, as are other light emitting devices such as laser diodes and LED's. Non-rechargeable or disposable batteries are not covered under warranty. Rechargeable battery packs are covered by a 1 year warranty.

In the event of a defect under this warranty, we will, at our option, repair or replace the product. This warranty does not cover damages caused by misuse or improper handling. Also, this warranty is null and void if modification or maintenance is provided by someone other than Sightmark. This warranty is non-transferable and is only valid if the product is registered in 30 days or proof of purchase is provided."

You tube sales pitch always questionable


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good luck with your search. Already been said cheap is just that cheap. $400-$700 will get you something usable and effective. While sights will work out farther 200 yard range at night in most cases. Sure you could do more.
$1,500 range few more options maybe longer battery life. $4,000 range some cool stuff out there may not be worth it.
Ones with built in battery you recharge . life is questionable. Ones with IR you can upgrade are a nice option. As you skills progress and if needs change you have an option. Terminals are nice sometimes but is cost worth it ? Ask your wife.
price will come down in a couple years if the cov19 settles down. Do you have time to wait?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Time? Who knows. The current crop of terrorists (protestors) like operating at night. That’s what I’m primarily concerned about. So I’m thinking buying now is better than waiting.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Time? Who knows. The current crop of terrorists (protestors) like operating at night. That's what I'm primarily concerned about. So I'm thinking buying now is better than waiting.


 You would find me in agreement. Night visions can really show you what is going on around your property at night also. Lot more than many expect. All kinds of creatures poking around


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> yea I have heard that. One good one was only a leoupold could survive a 50. . Well I never trashed a scope on my 50. In most cases you will not be trying to shoot much more than 200 yards at night. You won't likely be mounting it on a 300 win mag or a 50.
> I will put any scope I own on an air rifle and it will last longer than the owner will ever live.
> No recoil will not be an issue on an AR. Now if you buy a $100 one taking it out of the box might damage it.
> 
> ...


Are speaking of NV scopes?

An air rifle will trash a regular Redfield (USA)/Leupold fast.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I did not understand that at all. Please translate.


A Garand type action , and springer air rifles will put forward and backward stresses on a scope, that most scopes don't handle well. Air rifles are much worse.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> A Garand type action , and springer air rifles will put forward and backward stresses on a scope, that most scopes don't handle well. Air rifles are much worse.


 That was common more years ago and still is with cheaper budget scopes. Years ago no one would warranty a scope on the 50. I have used Vortex, Athlon and other common good scopes with no issues on the 50, 338 and 300 win mags.
Grand and M14 were not really intended for scopes. They did fit them to them. When those weapon were in everyday use the US military did not issue scopes or other sights to everyone.
You must admit we have come a long way in everyday market scopes. What you can walk in and buy today was not even something you could get in my life time. For night vision what sells for $4,000 to $5,000 now was a $20,000 scope and it was bigger and heavier.


----------

